# Blair Witch Dolls part "one"



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is Part one of another Blair witch doll tutorial. To use these, imagine a room or corner in your haunted house. A tree you cut down and mounted in a christmas tree stand. All the leaves are removed from the tree. The tree can retain it's natural color or you paint it black. These dolls are hanging on the branches with an ambient orange or red light shining upwards towords the dolls. That's my plan. The branches can be different sizes. There is plenty room for error making these things and you can make any size you want. Be creative!!
*Here is what you will need:*
1. Burlap material
2. A collection of tree branches to cut out the little dolls figures. (About 1/4" thick)
3. Hot wax/glue gun
4. Hack saw to cut branches
5. Scissors
6. Roll of jute string (hobby lobby)

Start out by cutting out some "Y" pieces and straight pieces from your branches









Place the straight piece on top the "Y" to see where you want it









Squeeze a dab of wax where stick are to be joined









Place the stick together, let harden up a bit, then flip the whole thing over and dab some more wax on the other side for strength









Cut a piece of burlap in a square, (estimate size) This square will be glued on diagonally









Fold diagonally connecting two opposite corners









Fold again to connect the corners (you should now have a triangle)









Take your scissors and cut the tip off. This will make a little hole in the center to pass the stick through


















To be Continued................


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Blair Witch Dolls part "two"*

Squeeze some wax along the back side of the doll, pass the burlap onto the top of the stick and press the burlap into the hot wax to secure the backside (caution, some hot wax may get on fingers)









Next, squeeze some wax on top of each arm, and also on the front of the dolls stem, then fold the burlap over and press burlap into hot wax on top of arms and on the front stem









You should now have something like this









Now cut a piece of jute and tie it around the waist to look like a little belt









Lastly, tie a piece of jute to the top or "Head" so you can hang it in the tree









This is my final results


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Neat idea with the tree and these things are just so spooky! Great step-by-step.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I've been meaning to do some of these for the past few years, but I always seem to forget and take priority elsewhere!


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Sep 7, 2010)

i like those good idea!


----------

